# Cedar veneer ok in cabinet humi?



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

I am planning on building a cabinet humi as time allows, and would like to get some opinions on using spanish cedar veneer to line the inside, instead of solid sp cedar. 

The carcass is going to be made of medex, and will have at least 3 shelves and a couple drawers made of solid sp cedar. Would like to build it somewhere around 20" x 28" x 72" , reality might demand I make it a bit smaller though.

Would like to hear from others who have built their own, and any opinions on whether or not lining it with sp cedar veneer would be ok on this project.

Thanks

Terry


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi
I built one about that size only 48" wide. I asked a ton of questions first. I think the veneer is fine but I would use thicker on the shelves. Also learned thick walls and back is important. I basically built mine using 3/4" maple plywood all around, then lined the inside with 3/16" Spanish cedar I bought my cedar by the BF and re sawed to size.(cheaper that way) I went over kill on the cedar maybe? but all the shelves were made solid cedar.

I then installed automatic led light on a remote and glass doors so I could show it off when friends were over. I trimmed mine in oak and it turned out pretty good for my first big project. I made quite a few mistake and had to re due a few things. Learning curve I guess?

I think my next one, I will also use veneer but instead of doing real thick shelves I'll buy those spanish cedar tray you see all over for about $8/10 bucks a tray.

The thick walls, sides, back,bottom and top help keep steady humidity and also keeps mine cooler when I have the stove on.

Good Luck, any questions, just ask!

My choice after burning out a couple cheap humidifiers is the 
*MOIST-N-AIRE*










My Humidor that I built


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Dave

Thanks for the info. Look like you did an excellent job on your humi.

I would like to do the resaw & put at least 1/4 sp cedar. Depends on time & costs. There is a vendor close enough that stocks both medex & rough sp cedar, waiting to hear back on prices.

Did you resaw from 4/4 or 5/4? How many BF did you use? Also how is the plywood holding up for you?

Thanks


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi
I bought 5/4 out of Portland can't remember the total bf but the coast was around say $140 The plywood is fine mine is completely lines with spanish cedar.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

If you are thinking of doing a veneer then it might not work like you think. The whole purpose of the spanish cedar is to absorb the humidity and retain it at a constant level. With a veneer being 1/64 of an inch will not hold the same amount of moisture if it is 1/4 inch. When I built mine it took over a month for my humidity to stabilize even with hydra's. Even after wiping it down twice a day for a week. Inside is 5/16 planks of spanish cedar to create the lining. The outside finish is oak plywood. I personally suggest at least 1/8 th if an inch at least but would suggest 1/4. My materials were about 500 to make a 10 cubic foot humidor. Just my two cents.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Stunning job! :clap2::tu:yo:



Cypress said:


> If you are thinking of doing a veneer then it might not work like you think. The whole purpose of the spanish cedar is to absorb the humidity and retain it at a constant level. With a veneer being 1/64 of an inch will not hold the same amount of moisture if it is 1/4 inch. When I built mine it took over a month for my humidity to stabilize even with hydra's. Even after wiping it down twice a day for a week. Inside is 5/16 planks of spanish cedar to create the lining. The outside finish is oak plywood. I personally suggest at least 1/8 th if an inch at least but would suggest 1/4. My materials were about 500 to make a 10 cubic foot humidor. Just my two cents.


----------



## DaReallyPoGigolo (Aug 27, 2009)

Cypress said:


> If you are thinking of doing a veneer then it might not work like you think. The whole purpose of the spanish cedar is to absorb the humidity and retain it at a constant level. With a veneer being 1/64 of an inch will not hold the same amount of moisture if it is 1/4 inch. When I built mine it took over a month for my humidity to stabilize even with hydra's. Even after wiping it down twice a day for a week. Inside is 5/16 planks of spanish cedar to create the lining. The outside finish is oak plywood. I personally suggest at least 1/8 th if an inch at least but would suggest 1/4. My materials were about 500 to make a 10 cubic foot humidor. Just my two cents.


Wow, very impressive. Completely jealous of your stick collection as well.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

I believe veneer would be a big mistake...

Howz about using some shiplap? 1/4" X 4" X 10 or 20'

I did that to line mine and made the drawers out of it also.










Best wishes,

.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

*SAM!!!!

That is beautiful Man!!!!*


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Sam - awesome job you did with your humi. 

I appreciate the info. Thats the reason I was asking, didnt know if the shelves & drawers would hold humidity well enough by themselves to allow to use veneer or not for lining. Looks like I will have to do some resawing & planing to get 1/4 sp cedar. Hellva lot cheaper than buying it already sized.

Will probably use plywood for the carcass also since it seems to hold up well for yall. Will be cheaper & alot lighter than using the medex.

Fiddlegrin - I like the drawers in yours, thats like what I have in mind for mine also.


----------

